# What CM level do you calibrate your monitors too?



## edgley (Jul 26, 2011)

*What CM level do you calibrate your monitors to?*

Just thought I would do a re-calibrate as I have upgraded to Lion.

Noticed that the value it came back to me for my brightness was only 50 CM; now I do have a fairly dark room but this seemed too low.
So I tried again with a value of 90cm, but that got me to wondering what levels other people have set their monitors to.

Simon.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine's around 90 as well. I believe 80-120 is a typically recommended starting point in a dimly lit photo editing environment.


----------



## nu2scene (Jul 27, 2011)

What Calibrator are you using. I've heard some people might be having issues with Lion, and their calibrator.


----------



## edgley (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Spyder3Elite.
Seems to work, although the ambient light utility won't sit up by the click any more; just disappears.


----------

